# VPN et bloqueur de pub



## IPhone7 user (15 Novembre 2020)

Depuis que j’ai passé mon iPhone 7 à la dernière version, mon bloqueur de pub ne s’est plus mis à fonctionner.
J’avais « AdBlock Mobile »
Sur mon iPad pas de problème (même os et même bloqueur de pub.

Pourquoi il y a l’indication VPN qui s’affiche sur l’iPad.
Est ce qu’il fait bien VPN ?

Donc nickel sur l’iPad.

Mon problème est sur l’iPhone :
J’ai galèré pour trouver un bloqueur de pub gratuit (Blokada).
Mais certaines appli ne fonctionnent alors plus.
Car c’est un bloqueur de pub pas seulement pour safari que je recherche.
Vpn n’est pas affiché sur l’écran de l’iPhone.

Pouvez vous m’aider.

2 ème question :
Est ce que vous connaissez un VPN gratuit qui est bien?
Les prix sont prohibitifs je trouve.

Est-ce mieux d’en avoir un ?

Merci


----------



## Chris K (15 Novembre 2020)

Si c’est bien de l’application « Adblock pour mobile » dont tu parles ce n’est pas étonnant qu’elle ne fonctionne plus puisqu’elle n’a pas été mise à jour depuis 3 ans (voir l’historique de l’application dans le store).
Quant à l’indication VPN, cela vient d’autre chose. Je ne sais pas quelle version d’iOS tu utilises mais va fouiller les réglables VPN dans  « Réglages », cela te donnera une indication sur le fournisseur du VPN.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Novembre 2020)

Adguard est gratuit. Le trafic passe via un proxy en Russie : https://kb.adguard.com/en/general/https-filtering
Sinon tu as aussi Firefox Focus comme bloqueur de pub (mais aussi navigateur) sur iOS


----------



## IPhone7 user (16 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Adguard est gratuit. Le trafic passe via un proxy en Russie : https://kb.adguard.com/en/general/https-filtering
> Sinon tu as aussi Firefox Focus comme bloqueur de pub (mais aussi navigateur) sur iOS


Merci


----------

